# Codesys/Winfact 7



## evian (21 Februar 2011)

Hallo, suche Hilfe für Codesys. 
Bilde mich zurzeit mit einem Kurs weiter und benötige deswegen die Hilfe.
Kann auch was bezahlen.
bitte per PN melden bei Interesse.
Danke


----------



## Sashimi (23 Februar 2011)

Auf der Homepage des Herstellers gibt es Handbücher in PDF-Form (487 Seiten), da steht eigentlich viel drin.
Wenn man auf "Passwort anfordern" geht, dann bekommt man Benutzername und Passwort (kostenlos) zugeschickt.
Wenn du mir deine Email gibst, kann ich dir die PDF auch zuschicken bzw. benutzer+Pwd


----------



## evian (24 Februar 2011)

ok, danke. ich probiers mal selber mit den login und pw...


----------

